# 2013 VW Beetle Dash Removal



## #1BigMike (Jan 4, 2016)

Does anyone have any links to threads of a full dashboard removal (2012+ Beetle)?

I have not been able to find any thing, thanks in advance.


----------



## mdip0215 (May 11, 2012)

#1BigMike said:


> Does anyone have any links to threads of a full dashboard removal (2012+ Beetle)?
> 
> I have not been able to find any thing, thanks in advance.


Are you looking to remove just the trim or the whole dash?


----------



## #1BigMike (Jan 4, 2016)

The whole Dash


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

I have the oem manuals for the car if you're interested, just shoot me an email [email protected] with your Gmail account and I can share it out. I highly doubt there is a diy online for something like that unfortunately 

posted via tapatalk


----------

